# TV Lift With extra



## shanemcguire1 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have 42'' plasma TV. I want to buy TV Cabinet Lift for it. I have stereo system with two speakers. So I need to put them in cabinet. give some good sites of home improvement which are offering online TV cabinet Lift. But I believe in quality. Money is the not important in the compare to quality.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

This i think is a perfect cabinet for all your extra things you need to put along with your TV. 

It has a glass covered cabinet shelves where you can keep your stereo and other things as well.
Comes in 4 colors to choose from and its for your 42 inches TV.

Dana


----------

